# Happy Birthday Curt



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 19, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Curt (born 1945, Age: 69)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Feb 19, 2014)

Všechno nejlepší k narozeninám! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Curt (Feb 21, 2014)

děkuji, Norm.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Feb 21, 2014)

We hope you have a blessed birthday, Curt!


----------

